# 1940's hay loft



## oldndecaid (Jan 8, 2011)

found this one a number of years back,its a complete hay workings realy,all the old machinery the lot! now its occupied by badgers and rabbits.















































when i first discovered it there was a toolbox on the back of the bailer with a robins nest in it,fallen off now.

thanks for looking.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like its still in use....


----------



## lost (Jan 8, 2011)

Krypton said:


> Looks like its still in use....



Not really


----------



## amarisfionn (Jan 8, 2011)

Definately not in use lol .. really nice photos .. bit of a sucker for a black & white photo of a bit of farmyard machinery .. reminiscing of being a lil kid down on the farm lol!


----------



## Lauren444 (Jan 8, 2011)

Great pictures! Well done! x


----------



## Munchh (Jan 9, 2011)

The photography is very good, wasn't expecting much from the title so thanks for this. 

Only downside is lack of info for context.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 9, 2011)

lost said:


> Not really



I would say so. In the farms around my roc post theres about 20 sheds like this which although they have half a roof and no door they are still in use, and some gobby little yorkshire farmer knows where everything is. The post lease comes with quite a few actually and i tried to knock some down, but apparently neighbouring farmers store stuff in (like this). Farmers never throw anything away, they have a use for everything.



Munchh said:


> Only downside is lack of info for context.



But tbh, how much info can you give on a shed?


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 9, 2011)

That pic with the kid in is a bit random lol!


----------



## Munchh (Jan 9, 2011)

Krypton said:


> I would say so. In the farms around my roc post theres about 20 sheds like this which although they have half a roof and no door they are still in use, and some gobby little yorkshire farmer knows where everything is. The post lease comes with quite a few actually and i tried to knock some down, but apparently neighbouring farmers store stuff in (like this). Farmers never throw anything away, they have a use for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> But tbh, how much info can you give on a shed?



In particular, this: 


*"Use an informative thread title:

The following layout is our preferred format: Location Name, Town or place - Month Year

So for Example: Cane Hill Hospital, Surrey - Jan 2008"*

from this;

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286[/ame]



In my opinion, the photos are very good but the presentation is lacking. I'm trying to be tolerant with the OP as he's a new member and deserves the opportunity to up his game. A few vague reports have been creeping into the forums lately and it's my opinion that this is not a good thing. 

I also feel saddened when members new or old either don't read the forum rules and guidelines or do read them and then ignore them when posting. They have been prepared for our benefit after all.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 10, 2011)

A really nice find, Oldndecaid. Great to see the machinery remains and fab photos too. 

I see you caught a pixie on camera!


----------



## devonian42 (Jan 11, 2011)

oldndecaid said:


> found this one a number of years back,its a complete hay workings realy,all the old machinery the lot! now its occupied by badgers and rabbits.



Nice report and I can agree its difficult to provide a potted history of such a building - this will help.

These two pictures are of a binder used to sheaf corn for thatched roofs, I recognised the wheels which are at 90 degrees to each other (the small one is for transportation while the larger one drives the machinery when in operation). It appears that the sheets used to transport and align the straw into sheaves have rotted away, that's why the large wheel can now be seen in the second picture.

Did you recognise any other implements in there?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 12, 2011)

Munchh said:


> The following layout is our preferred format: Location Name, Town or place - Month Year
> 
> A few vague reports have been creeping into the forums lately and it's my opinion that this is not a good thing. I also feel saddened when members new or old either don't read the forum rules and guidelines or do read



This Forum is very well moderated by people who use their precious time diligently, to uphold the high standards set by the Administration. I personally do not think it is the job of the "Rank and File' to pull the original Poster over the coals, especially as there is a proper route for airing one's concerns that does not offend or cause belittlement.

My only concern with the title would be the fact that the building has been identified as a 'Hay Loft', a loft it clearly ain't, more likely it was originally built as a rearing shed - the windows - but was then used for fodder and general storage. Still what the heck, local parlance could attribute 'loft' to this type of construction for all I know.

I feel very strongly that means of identifying the location of places like this should NOT be given, that pile of rusty 'junk' could contain some very valuable spares etc., they do not belong on the back of an itinerant scrapman's truck. And yes, the old buggers that that store stuff like this in these decrepit buildings know exactly what they have!

As anybody who has used photographs forensically will tell you, a good, informative photograph is worth a thousand words. The majority of the presented photographs are both good and informative. As Devonian has shown, they allow those of us old or lucky enough to recall seeing this equipment actually working make a clear identification.

What more does one expect from a 'derelict shed'?


----------



## oldndecaid (Jan 12, 2011)

Location Name hay loft
Town or place yarnfield
Month Year january 2011

i have no idea the original use but it was defo used for hay storage and the hay rake ,and balers are still there,

theres been no one in there in the last year for sure as i left stuff propped against the doors etc and it was still undisturbed.
ide like to provide more info but i know little about the place,mind you theres a badger set 20 yards down the track thats dug into a very old rubbish site and some fine looking glass bottles keep bing pushed out the hole!


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 12, 2011)

oldndecaid said:


> theres a badger set 20 yards down the track thats dug into a very old rubbish site and some fine looking glass bottles keep bing pushed out the hole!



Never mind the shed, need pics of said bottles I think!


----------



## Krypton (Jan 12, 2011)

Think i might have to plan a trip down south.


Neosea, is your barn still around?


----------



## devonian42 (Jan 13, 2011)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> .... those of us old or lucky enough .....



Dirius - less of the old please 

Not sure if I'm lucky enough to know what it is either 

However, I feel lucky enough that oldndecaid has brought this type of farm machinery to DP member's attention so that us old and lucky ones can reminisce on old times.

If you want to see one in action, watch this YT video -> [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jPmn6MgCHQ[/nomedia]. The distinctive sound of the Nuffield tractor pulling it is also a delight to hear again.

Also, if there's a competition on the best name for the find, I'll vote for "Implement shed with badgers", as this appears to be its current role.


----------



## Munchh (Jan 14, 2011)

oldndecaid said:


> ..........................................mind you theres a badger set 20 yards down the track thats dug into a very old rubbish site and some fine looking glass bottles keep bing pushed out the hole!



We used to find quite a few of those old lemonade bottles on farm land around the stoplines when I was a kid. As I remember, they fetched a bob or two. Bit naughty I suppose but we were only kids. Someone posted a thread a while back on a scrapyard which threw up some bottle moulds, again very interesting.



Goldie87 said:


> Never mind the shed, need pics of said bottles I think!



Quite! please. 

Oh and to follow Devonian42's lead, I vote for 'Implement shed with badgers who simply don't appreciate good glass when they see it'


----------



## oldndecaid (Jan 14, 2011)

ive allways has a fondness for old bottles and know of a fair few places to dig too.
last summer i took the dog out for a mooch,i wandered a little way down thelane from the hay loft and i spotted a fresh badgers set,and in the spoil a couple of antique bottles,once i had checked out the spoil i discovered loads in very good condition,clearly this was a rubbish dump a bout 70-100 years ago!





and heres just the ones laying about:










i also found half the base.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks an ok age some of that, well the lids a keeper at least. Hope you took it lol


----------



## Munchh (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the bottle pics oldndecaid.  

Badgers have inhabited an otherwise inaccessible Auxiliary Unit Operational Base near Wells which I reported on recently. I wonder if they can be persuaded to eject a few items from it.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 14, 2011)

That toothpaste things lovely


----------



## oldndecaid (Jan 14, 2011)

badgers are a god send at times! i came across one once that was kicking out roman teseri,lord knows what antiquity it was destroying!


----------



## Krypton (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you not take them (the bottles and stuff)?


----------



## oldndecaid (Jan 15, 2011)

Krypton said:


> Did you not take them (the bottles and stuff)?



yes have quite a collection!


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 15, 2011)

oldndecaid said:


> yes have quite a collection!



Glad to hear it, I've been bottle digging for years so have a good collection of Leicester stuff


----------

